# Error #134



## Nourius (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein problem unzwar folgendes...

ich war grad strat mit meinem schurken farmen bei "Ramstein" angelangt kille ich ihn... die ganzen skelette kommen und auf einmal flieg ich raus...

Error #134 wird mir angezeigt wie aus dem nichts
versucht neu rein zu kommen... wieder das gleiche 
pc neugestartet wieder das gleiche ich kann nix machen dewegen wollte ich mich an euch wenden vieleicht wisst ihr ja was da los ist... hier nochmal der Error:



World of WarCraft (build 8278)

Exe:      D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     Jul  1, 2008  5:16:52.168 PM
User:     Bjoern
Computer: FLUR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition
Program:	D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Failed to read data.



WoWBuild: 8278
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 2732 [Current Thread] ---
00552AA0 0012FC88 0001:00151AA0 D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00552AE5 0012FC9C 0001:00151AE5 D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

--- Thread ID: 960 ---
77E41BF5 029CFFAC 0001:00000BF5 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00800A24 029CFFEC 0001:003FFA24 D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

--- Thread ID: 3892 ---
77E41BF5 03DAFFB4 0001:00000BF5 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
77E5D33B 03DAFFEC 0001:0001C33B C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2932 ---
77E41BF5 0400FB78 0001:00000BF5 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0078C92D 0400FF98 0001:0038B92D D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00550277 0400FFB4 0001:0014F277 D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77E5D33B 0400FFEC 0001:0001C33B C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 2732 [Current Thread] ---

--- Thread ID: 960 ---
77F65AB4 ntdll.dll    ZwDelayExecution+12 (0x00000064,0x00000000,0x00568DF4,0x00000064)
77E41BF5 kernel32.dll Sleep+11 (0x02080000,0x77E5D33B,0x01773BD8,0x0012EC74)
00800A24 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008009A5,0x01773BD8,0x00000000,0x05B6E003)

--- Thread ID: 3892 ---
77F65AB4 ntdll.dll    ZwDelayExecution+12 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x03A9241F,0x000001F4)
77E41BF5 kernel32.dll Sleep+11 (0x00000000,0x03C90640,0x00000000,0x00000000)
77E5D33B kernel32.dll RegisterWaitForInputIdle+67 (0x03A923F7,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x5C3A4322)

--- Thread ID: 2932 ---
77F65AB4 ntdll.dll    ZwDelayExecution+12 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x004A2C5D,0x00000001)
77E41BF5 kernel32.dll Sleep+11 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x0078C750,0x00000B74)
0078C92D WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000058,0x00D0A610,0x02B3DFC8)
00550277 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000215C,0x00000058,0x00D0A610,0x02B3DFC8)
77E5D33B kernel32.dll RegisterWaitForInputIdle+67 (0x00550240,0x02B3DFC8,0x00000000,0x00000004)


----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00330000 - 0x00336000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
0x00400000 - 0x00EBF000  D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x00EC0000 - 0x01069000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
0x03A50000 - 0x03C71000  C:\Programme\Xfire\xfire_toucan_32716.dll
0x05010000 - 0x05125000  D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\dbghelp.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10069000  D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x51000000 - 0x51050000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\DDRAW.dll
0x5B0F0000 - 0x5B124000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll
0x5F0D0000 - 0x5F196000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\OPENGL32.dll
0x68FC0000 - 0x68FDE000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\GLU32.dll
0x71A00000 - 0x71A08000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71A10000 - 0x71A25000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\WS2_32.dll
0x71A30000 - 0x71A39000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71B70000 - 0x71B81000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x73B30000 - 0x73B36000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x761A0000 - 0x76239000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x76240000 - 0x7624F000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76260000 - 0x762EC000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x76320000 - 0x76325000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMG32.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634C000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\IMM32.dll
0x76AF0000 - 0x76B1D000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\WINMM.dll
0x76CA0000 - 0x76CBF000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x76F20000 - 0x76F4D000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76F50000 - 0x76F60000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\Secur32.dll
0x770F0000 - 0x7717B000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x772A0000 - 0x77304000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77310000 - 0x7739B000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x773A0000 - 0x77BA1000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77BB0000 - 0x77BC4000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSACM32.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD7000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77C33000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77C40000 - 0x77C80000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77D10000 - 0x77D9C000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77DA0000 - 0x77E3C000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E40000 - 0x77F38000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77F40000 - 0x77FEE000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdll.dll
0x78000000 - 0x78086000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x78090000 - 0x78174000  C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805\comctl32.dll
0x7C340000 - 0x7C396000  C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSVCR71.DLL
0x7CCC0000 - 0x7CDE1000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLE32.DLL


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012E690)

* = addr  **                                                  *               
0012E690: 6C 21 00 00  00 00 00 00  4C A8 55 00  90 E6 12 00  l!......L.U.....
0012E6A0: A4 E6 12 00  40 F4 12 00  A2 16 55 00  01 00 6E 00  ....@.....U...n.
0012E6B0: 40 13 55 00  6C 21 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  @.U.l!..........
0012E6C0: 64 23 55 00  00 00 00 00  01 1E 84 01  00 00 00 00  d#U.............
0012E6D0: D8 07 07 00  02 00 01 00  11 00 10 00  34 00 A8 00  ............4...
0012E6E0: 00 00 00 00  60 F4 12 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....`...........
0012E6F0: C0 2D 8A 00  20 00 00 00  C0 82 05 04  8A 02 C8 01  .-.. ...........
0012E700: 80 59 1F 7C  BB B5 C8 01  80 64 FB 7C  BB B5 C8 01  .Y.|.....d.|....
0012E710: 00 00 00 00  90 3C 7E 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .....<~.........
0012E720: 57 6F 77 2E  65 78 65 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  Wow.exe.........
0012E730: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E740: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E750: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E760: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E770: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E780: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E790: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E7F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E800: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E810: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E820: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012E830: 00 00 00 00  88 E8 12 00  05 90 F6 77  C8 D5 F5 77  ...........w...w
0012E840: FF FF FF FF  6A 16 F4 77  21 EF E5 77  00 00 15 00  ....j..w!..w....
0012E850: 00 00 00 00  2D EF E5 77  2E 00 00 00  3E 69 E5 77  ....-..w....>i.w
0012E860: C0 56 19 00  06 00 00 80  00 E0 FD 7F  00 E0 FD 7F  .V..............
0012E870: 00 00 00 00  28 88 19 00  5C 21 00 00  C0 56 19 00  ....(...\!...V..
0012E880: 58 E8 12 00  DC F9 12 00  DC F9 12 00  09 48 E7 77  X............H.w
0012E890: 98 10 E7 77  FF FF FF FF  2D EF E5 77  16 E1 56 00  ...w....-..w..V.
0012E8A0: C0 56 19 00  20 FA 12 00  4C FD 12 00  EC F9 12 00  .V.. ...L.......
0012E8B0: 2C E1 56 00  C0 56 19 01  C0 56 19 00  58 F4 12 00  ,.V..V...V..X...
0012E8C0: 7C EF 12 00  48 F4 12 00  01 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  |...H...........
0012E8D0: D4 E8 12 00  44 00 61 00  74 00 61 00  5C 00 64 00  ....D.a.t.a.\.d.
0012E8E0: 65 00 44 00  45 00 5C 00  5C 00 2A 00  00 00 57 00  e.D.E.\.\.*...W.
0012E8F0: 6F 00 72 00  6C 00 64 00  20 00 6F 00  66 00 20 00  o.r.l.d. .o.f. .
0012E900: 57 00 61 00  72 00 63 00  72 00 61 00  66 00 74 00  W.a.r.c.r.a.f.t.
0012E910: 5C 00 44 00  61 00 74 00  61 00 5C 00  5C 00 2A 00  \.D.a.t.a.\.\.*.
0012E920: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  A0 20 15 00  ........@.... ..
0012E930: 64 EA 12 00  54 68 69 73  20 61 70 70  6C 69 63 61  d...This applica
0012E940: 74 69 6F 6E  20 68 61 73  20 65 6E 63  6F 75 6E 74  tion has encount
0012E950: 65 72 65 64  20 61 20 63  72 69 74 69  63 61 6C 20  ered a critical 
0012E960: 65 72 72 6F  72 3A 0A 0A  45 52 52 4F  52 20 23 31  error:..ERROR #1
0012E970: 33 34 20 28  30 78 38 35  31 30 30 30  38 36 29 20  34 (0x85100086) 
0012E980: 46 61 74 61  6C 20 43 6F  6E 64 69 74  69 6F 6E 0A  Fatal Condition.
0012E990: 50 72 6F 67  72 61 6D 3A  09 44 3A 5C  50 72 6F 67  Program:.D:\Prog
0012E9A0: 72 61 6D 6D  65 5C 57 6F  72 6C 64 20  6F 66 20 57  ramme\World of W
0012E9B0: 61 72 63 72  61 66 74 5C  57 6F 57 2E  65 78 65 0A  arcraft\WoW.exe.
0012E9C0: 0A 46 61 69  6C 65 64 20  74 6F 20 72  65 61 64 20  .Failed to read 
0012E9D0: 64 61 74 61  2E 0A 0A 0A  00 00 00 00  50 EF 12 00  data........P...
0012E9E0: 00 00 00 00  58 EF 12 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....X...........
0012E9F0: 20 EC 12 00  05 90 F6 77  F0 D5 F5 77  FF FF FF FF   ......w...w....
0012EA00: E6 17 F4 77  78 17 F4 77  B2 17 F4 77  00 00 00 00  ...wx..w...w....
0012EA10: A0 EF 12 00  00 00 00 00  49 00 4E 00  44 00 4F 00  ........I.N.D.O.
0012EA20: 57 00 53 00  5C 00 53 00  79 00 73 00  74 00 65 00  W.S.\.S.y.s.t.e.
0012EA30: 6D 00 33 00  32 00 5C 00  6E 00 76 00  34 00 5F 00  m.3.2.\.n.v.4._.
0012EA40: 64 00 69 00  73 00 70 00  2E 00 64 00  6C 00 6C 00  d.i.s.p...d.l.l.
0012EA50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EA60: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EA70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EA80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x1
Number of Processors:   1
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        15
Processor Revision:     12034

Percent memory used:    48
Total physical memory:  1073201152
Free Memory:            550764544
Page file:              1548849152
Total virtual memory:   2147352576


Er kommt immer direkt wenn ich auf "Spielen" drücke...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

...rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten...


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Juli 2008)

ich bin kein fachman, aber wenn er wow.exe nich lesen kann, hats wohl deine exe zerschossen.... da bleibt nur die exe einzeln von der cd runterzupacken und reinkopieren oder wow neu installieren bzw das gleiche mit World of WarCraft (build 8278)
versuchen. Tipp: ich mache nach dem spielen immer nen aktuelles backup meiner wow folder für solche fälle.

aber warum fragst du nich bei blizz im supportforum nach?


----------



## Hexagon (1. Juli 2008)

> Computer: FLUR



Du zockst im Flur?^^

An deiner Stelle würd ich mich ma im offiz. Technikerforum schlau machen, dieser Fehler kann sehr viele Ursachen haben


----------



## Schnuecks (1. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal die Repair.exe starten und dann nochmal probieren, muss ja nicht immer gleich Neuinstallation sein ^^


----------



## Nourius (1. Juli 2008)

weil ich dachte ich frage erstmal heut bei denen dauert sowas ja tage...


----------



## Hexagon (1. Juli 2008)

Nourius schrieb:


> weil ich dachte ich frage erstmal heut bei denen dauert sowas ja tage...




SuFu benutzen??


----------



## grünhaupt (1. Juli 2008)

www.wow-europe.com, mehr gibt es nicht zu schreiben.

mach dich dort schlau. Ist nicht böse gemeint, dort findest du auch andere Problemlösungen.

Grüni


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Juli 2008)

Schnuecks schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Repair.exe starten und dann nochmal probieren, muss ja nicht immer gleich Neuinstallation sein ^^



auch wieder richtig :/


----------



## Hinack (1. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich wollte schon immer mal so quoten =)
> 
> ich bin kein fachman, aber wenn er wow.exe nich lesen kann, hats wohl deine exe zerschossen.... da bleibt nur die exe einzeln von der cd runterzupacken und reinkopieren oder wow neu installieren bzw das gleiche mit World of WarCraft (build 8278)
> versuchen. Tipp: ich mache nach dem spielen immer nen aktuelles backup meiner wow folder für solche fälle.
> ...


Erste antwort =fullquote ftw!!!!!

BTT : Las mal die repair datei drüber laufen, dann sollte es wieder gehen, ansonsten neu instalieren, oder versuch mal dich mit nem anderen char einzuloggen und nen gm anzuschreiben.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen

MFG Hinack


----------



## Nourius (1. Juli 2008)

ja okay 
aber das problem ist ich komm garnicht zum Einlogg bildschirm....
wenn ich "Spiel Starten" drücke kommt er direkt


----------



## Hinack (1. Juli 2008)

Achso, dachte erst, wenn du dich mit deinem schurken einloggst


----------



## Nourius (1. Juli 2008)

ne leider nicht


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Juli 2008)

wie du siehst (und das ist nicht negativ gemeint) sind wir genauso schlau wie du. 
frag doch direkt im richtigen forum bei blizz nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squall67 (1. Juli 2008)

Gegen diesen Error kann man eigentlich nichts machen habe den auch ziemlich oft einmal Pc neustarten und du kannst dich wieder einloggen und spielen. Hab das spiel schon ein paar mal deinstalliert und neu draufgemacht und paar andere Sachen wie repair und so benutzt naja dadurch kommt der error zwar weniger aber er taucht dennoch auf. 

Also wie gesagt versuchs erstmal mit nem PC neustart dann kannste wieder zocken.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juli 2008)

Nourius schrieb:


> weil ich dachte ich frage erstmal heut bei denen dauert sowas ja tage...


Google bietet da auch schon recht gute Unterstützung. Man soll es nicht glauben, aber es ist wirklich so. Gerade mit WoW-Errors ist Google geradezu übersät und bietet viele Ansatzpunkte und Lösungvorschläge.


----------



## Stress0056 (1. Juli 2008)

..........


----------



## B.CA$H (1. Juli 2008)

Mein Bruder hatte ihn auch vor kurzem und zwar war bei ihm das Problem das der Arbeitsspeicher nicht mit dem Megapull von mir klar kam,ich hatte zuviele Mobs auf einmal gekillt gehabt und BAMM...

da war er einfach weg und der Fehler stand...


----------



## Dorasias (1. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weis is das n Speicherfehler. (Arbeitsspeicher oder der auf der Grafikkarte)
Das hatte ich auch schon bisher an 2 verschiedenen pc's!
Das Reparieren-Tool von blizz hat da auch nur herzlich wenig geholfen, genauso wenig wie spiel neu instalieren oder pc neu aufsetzten.
(Das sind die Dinge die einem im forum oder von blizz geraten werden wenn man  nach lösungen sucht)
Ich möchte dich an dieser stelle nicht verunsicher da es ja nicht das selbe wie bei mir sein muss aber...
bei meinem pc ging es soweit das ich richtig häftige grafikprobleme bekam also zB das texturen von Bäumen bis ins unendliche langgezogen waren und beim reiten durch landschaften richtig "schön" über den ganzen bildschirm flackerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geholfen hat dann leztendlich der tausch der grafikkarte.

Beim zweiten pc half das leider nicht. Da schien es eher mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zu tuhen zu haben.
also kaufte ich neuen baute ihn ein und... hatte den selben Fehler wieder. Nach etwas Probieren stellete sich raus das einer von den 4 mainbord Ports für den  Arbeitsspeicher defeckt war. also hab ich den speicher so verteilt das der Port freiliegt. jetzt gehts wieder einwandfrei.

Als ich auf der suche nach lösungen war hab ich offt gelesen das software keine schäden an der hardware verursachen kann.
Trozdem is es schon erstaunlich wie häufig dieser fehler vorallem im zusammenhang mit wow auftaucht.
im forum wird einam nicht weitergeholfen, da die leute von blizz offenbar selber nicht so recht wissen woran es liegt. die verweisen halt nur auf ne hilfeseite bei der du halt unteranderem oben genannte sachen ausprobieren sollst.
achja und Beiträge zu diesen Tehmen werden/wurden merkwürdiger weise offt gelöscht^^
ob das noch immer der fall ist oder blizz zurzeit bessere ratschläge hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.

(bin kein fachman was diese dinge angeht aber habe halt ein ähnliches problem gehabt ich hoffe ich konnte helfen)


wenn es irgendwer haben muss sich über meine rechtschreibschwäche zu amüsieren der solls gern machen. mir ists wurscht.


----------



## v3n0m (1. Juli 2008)

Hatte das prob auch mal einfach mal repair.exe durchlaufen lassen, dann dürfte es wieder funzen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein Speicher Fehler entweder Arbeits oder Graka Speicher.
Bei WoW hat ich sowas noch nie aber ich kenns aus HL² zu viele Explosions Fässer ein Schuss, Boom, Spiel aus.
Ich Denke mal wird etwas ähnliches sein probiermal os wieder geht mit anderem Ram/Graka Sofern dir das möglich ist.


----------



## Spy123 (1. Juli 2008)

Kontaktier lieber mal den Bilzz-Support. Das ist ein Problem mit deinem Charakter. Das hatte ich damals als irgend so ein bekloppes Trinket verbuged war.
Das Trinket war nachher weg aber ich konnt wieder einloggen. Wird bei dir wahrscheinlich nicht umbedingt der Fall sein, aber ich denke trotzdem das es ein Charakter-Problem ist.


----------



## Hangatyr (1. Juli 2008)

Format C: und dann ein Ticket per LuftPost schreiben.

Warum hast Du uns nicht auch gleich alle lua´s deiner Addons mit gepostet?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garreg (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also ich habe die gleiche Fehlermeldung gehabt und den BlizzTechSupport angemailt, muss allerdings sagen ich benutze Vista habe jetzt nicht danach geguckt welches Betriebssystem Du benutzt.
Von BlizzTech habe ich folgenden Link bekommen:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...19&sid=3%20.

Ich habe folgendes bemerkt und zwar hatte ich das Addon sunnview oder so ähnlich installiert und Prat, habe es zwar rausgenommen und ne zeitlang Ruhe gehabt dann kam der Fehler wieder.
Die RepairExe hat einen schwerwiegenden Fehler festgestellt (welchen hat es mir natürlich nicht mitgeteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja, auf jeden Fall wurde wow bis Patch 2.0 zurückgesetzt und dann alles neu gepatcht.
Die Addons bis auf die beiden o.g. wieder rein und seitdem alles in Ordnung.
Vielleicht hilft er Dir weiter.Viel Glück


----------



## Neque neque (1. Juli 2008)

Hexagon schrieb:


> Du zockst im Flur?^^


Irgentwie hab ich das gefühl, das das gerade unpassend war...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. Juli 2008)

ich würde ja vorschlage repair.exe zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC Creep (1. Juli 2008)

Also Björn klaare Sache^^

Installier WoW neu^^ War bei mir auch neu istalliert und dann gings!
AddOns und alle Add-Dateien wie z.B. die Dateien die bei Auctioneer gespeichert werden, löschen
und after all neu druf 
war mein erfolgsrezept obs bei dir klappt weiß ich nicht die Hoffnung bleibt ;D
Mfg


----------



## oichebaer (1. Juli 2008)

hab das gleiche problem und eine lösung gefunden, is zwar nich die toplösung, aber man kann weiter zoggen.
Also WOW deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren + komplett patchen, dann eine kopie vom gesamten ordner und am besten auf einer externen festplatte zwischenlagern.
Dann kannst du wieder zoggen (bei mir so 2-4wochen) bis der error dich wieder rauswirft. Dann den ordner von der externen platte wiederum kopieren, und auf deiner festplatte einfügen, und von diesem ordner wieder weiterzoggen...

Das Problem ist beschissen, und keinen Lösungsansatz der was bringt von Blizz gibts auch nich...


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2008)

Der nächste mit nem Fullquote darf das dann in einem anderen Forum versuchen.


----------



## oens (1. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der nächste mit nem Fullquote darf das dann in einem anderen Forum versuchen.




hui...da ist aber jemand sauer...bekomme ich nun auch ärger wegen fullquote?

btt:
bevor du die repair.exe drüberrammelst und dir dein wow neu patchen musst mal eine kleine frage meinerseits: hast du deine cpu/grafikkarte/ram hoch getaktet? wenn ja mach das erstmal rückgängig (hatte ich auf meinem alten pc und konnte mit einem übertakteten system kein wow zocken). desweiteren kann auch schonmal helfen den pc aufzumachen und vorsichtig den staub zu entfernen (staubsauger oder pressluft wirken wunder...beachte dabei das dein pc schon ein paar minuten richtig ausgeschaltet sein sollte und du am besten auch den netzstecker gezogen hast). bringt das alles nix würde ich als nächstes versuchen deinen ram-speicher in einen anderen slot zu stecken (evtl hast du sogar noch andere zuhause mit denen du das versuchen kannst...aber auch hier beachten das dein pc richtig aus ist). die graka zu wechseln ist evtl etwas übertrieben da das meistens eine neue treiberinstallation mit sich zieht (es sei denn du hast exakt das gleiche modell zuhause was ich aber nicht glaube...)

als nächstes würde ich mal den wdb- und wtf-ordner leer machen und auch mal alle addons entfernen (brauchst ja nur den inhalt vom interface-ordner rauskopieren, irgendwohin ablegen und dann im spielverzeichnis löschen). hat´s das gebracht einfach ein addon nach dem anderen wieder zurück und jedesmal das spiel starten um zu sehen woran es gelegen hat...

fruchtet das alles nix kannst du die repair.exe drüberjagen oder komplett neu installieren wobei ich eigentlich nicht glaube das es daran liegt sondern eher an einem hitzestau in deinem pc bedingt durch staub und dreck (siehe oben) der dir deine hardware durchaus beschädigt haben kann...

so long und hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nourius (2. Juli 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt folgendes gemacht...
nachdem ich gestern wow gelöscht habe und dann css zocken wollte kam auch ein error.. x-fire genau das gleiche auch ein error
bluescreen kam , pc andauernt neu gestartet nix ging mehr
hab dann alles einmal sauber gemacht jetzt läuft der pc wieder wow geht aber immernoch nicht...
zu meinem wow problem nochwas...

das war in Stratholme vorm endboss wo die ganzen untoten massen kommen...
ich greif an werf dieses weihwasser und BAM  weg war ich..naja
und das problem ist ich komme nichtmal zu diesen Einlogg bildschirm
ich drücke "Spiel Starten" und dann kommt direkt Error #134...


----------



## poTTo (2. Juli 2008)

...speicherfehler ...

schonmal den RAM mit Memtest x86 geprüft ? Oder evtl mal die anderen Speicherbänke auf dem MoBO nutzen, nicht das dein Board sich verabschiedet !


----------

